# Como crear un disco extraible a partir de un disco duro normal



## Electrojeda (May 30, 2009)

estoy diseñando una unidad extraible con un disco duro pero tengo probema para convertir una señal paralela a una serial.........


----------



## Ardogan (May 30, 2009)

Hay convertidores IDE a USB para poder usar un disco rígido IDE como si fuera un pen drive.
No se de que país sos, pero para que veas como es te paso este link:

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-52635717-adaptador-sata-ide-y-mini-ide-a-usb-20-discos-y-dvd--_JM_

(no lo tomen como propaganda, no tengo nada que ver con ese artículo publicado)

Fijate bien la velocidad con la que trabaja, el USB hi-speed tiene un techo de 480Mbps y el full speed 12Mbps. Si la diferencia de precio no es excesiva conviene un hi-speed.

Saludos


----------



## Tomasito (May 30, 2009)

Ya existe lo que querés, se llaman "Discos Rígidos Extraibles" o portátiles 

Para qué reinventar la rueda?

Comprate los Western Digital MyPassport, yo tengo uno y anda de lujo:








Desde 160 a 320Gb creo que los hacen a esos.


Ahora, si querés hacer toda la electrónica vos, ya te digo que lo olvides, esas cosas se hacen con integrados muy raros, y smd obviamente. A lo sumo podrás comprar un módulo para pasar de SATA/IDE a USB/Puerto Paralelo, pero es más o menos lo mismo que comprarlo echo...


Salu2!


----------



## alexus (May 30, 2009)

hay unos adaptador de "puerto de disco duro" a usb.

perdon, ya lo habia dicho ardogan


----------



## W3B0NC1T0 (May 30, 2009)

Hola

Y si el chico  quiere hacerse su adaptador, para aprender en el proceso? y no por ahorrarse unos centavos...

Cuando alguien pregunta "necesito ayuda para hacerme una fuente", ¿la respuesta debe ser "comprate una"?  o, 

quiero hacerme un coche solar.... ¿espera a que evolucionen y te compras uno?

En fin...

Lastima que no pueda ayudarte...


----------



## Tomasito (May 30, 2009)

W3B0NC1T0 dijo:
			
		

> Hola
> 
> Y si el chico  quiere hacerse su adaptador, para aprender en el proceso? y no por ahorrarse unos centavos...
> 
> ...



Comprar un integrado SMD de unas 300 patitas, que probablemente solo vendan en el exterior y en cantidades no inferiores a 1000 unidades, y hacer el impreso y montarlo todo, no me parece muy viable.

Además mucho no vas a aprender en el proceso, esos integrados se encargan de todo.

Si fuera por aprender, yo le diría que lo haga con un buen microcontrolador, antes estudiando bien el protocolo ATA o S-ATA. Pero necesitaría conocimientos, que a juzgar por lo que pregunta, no tiene.

Hay que analizar cada situación, no es comparable el hacer una fuente con hacer esto 


Salu2!


----------



## Armandote (Jul 8, 2009)

antes debo aclarar que acabo de suscribirme a la pagina, de hecho es bastante buena sino excelente
quiero decir que todo lo que se hace en lo que respecta a tecnologia no es mas que el paso de lo macro (antes) a lo micro y pico (ahora), por lo tanto no será dificil ensamblar uno, que no será igual en apariencia, pero si en funcionalidad
obviamente que tenemos que entender que existen limitaciones en todo


----------



## djpusse (Jul 27, 2009)

estos discos extraibles llevan discos de notebook o sea quele podes poner el disco que quieras eso si si le queres poner un disco de pc comun lo vas a tener que agarrar con cinta adesiva para que no ande a los golpes jeje 



(usen solo cinta es lo mas facil)

Saludos


----------

